
Musicmap: Genealogy and History of Popular Music Genres - drmacak
https://musicmap.info/
======
fromthestart
Ah, reminds of a similar old flash app for EDM genres. I've been hoping to
find something more modern for years!

~~~
aasasd
The flash app was probably Ishkur's Guide, which was fantastic in that it had
tongue-in-cheek but very informative descriptions for evolution of each genre.
Hadn't seen anything like it since.

It still can largely be used, really―the tree of genres grows much more slowly
in the past ten years than in the 80s and 90s.

~~~
anotheryou
He's nearly done with a vastly bigger new version. (He just keeps polishing
and adding though and doing money work inbetween, so it's in this state for 2
years or so...)

[https://twitter.com/IshkursEMGuide](https://twitter.com/IshkursEMGuide)

~~~
aasasd
Yeah, I keep hearing about it.

But I don't really hold my breath: the old guide was cool because it was
filled with inside knowledge from someone active in the scene, which back then
meant hanging out with djs a lot. Now that the field is super fragmented and
accessed more through the web, you either become a ‘music journalist’ with
theoretical knowledge instead of practical (which is alright but different),
or you need to be in dozens of emerging scenes, only some of which leave a
trace.

In short, Ishkur old now.

~~~
anotheryou
The texts were sweet, but I'm fine just meandering through the samples too :)

------
dang
From 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11827808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11827808)

------
thekhatribharat
Twitter share link needs a fix.

------
davedx
Argh, what is dubstep doing in the drum’n’bass column? Blegh

~~~
stallmanite
Dubstep is one of many *-step genres which absolutely spawned from drum and
bass. Not sure what the issue is here?

